# No intake vents, ideas?



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I repaired a leak in this roof today, it will probably be replaced when the owner does a large extension at the back of the house. 
The plywood deck is hard down on top of the t&g board soffits, ridge vents are installed but nowhere for an intake vent at the eaves. The roof has ice shield over the whole deck. H/O does not want to box in the eaves. What would you do to solve this problem?
Nearly all of the specialty intake vent products would have to be imported specially for the job which is no problem but I need to know which will be the best one to use?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

DCI Smart vent or AirVent Edge Vent.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Or you can put box vents just above inside wall, I would go for the Smart Vents myself. How would the edge vents work? with that soffit?


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

That smart vent looks like a good solution, in fact it would have saved me a day's work on the last roof i did, installed pvc strip vents in a timber soffit where there was a big internal gutter. Not to mention solutions for a few other "problem" roofs we've done over the years!
We use the ridge vent for the Ecostar tiles cut in half as a roof to wall vent just like the Smartvent. Maybe that might work in this application too, i might just try it with some spare shingles? The plastic ridge vents like what's on the roof now are available here, they are the same stuff without the fabric filter, so those may work with modifications as well.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

No do not put box vents low on the roof, they are not enginered to be an intake. I see it done all the time, but I also see snow water and ice backing up inside... and have never heard nor read from a manufacturer approving the box vent low on the roof idea.

It wouldn't work on this project but a product I really like is called the inhaler vent, it sits behind the gutter. I am still a little skeptical ont he smart vent and edge vent that they aren't ice prone. So far so good on the projects I have done but I specify those products sparingly. 

Another option you have on this project, is to remvoe the ridge vent and install one muchroom/canned/breather vent per every 150 square feet of attic floor space. It'll be alot of vents but would satisfy minimum code and warranty requirements.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

The box vents lower on the roof, around here it has been done and no problems with them and we get LOTS of rain, maybe with lots of ice yr after yr areas might not, you are in NZ they would be fine, otherwise i still say smartvents.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've spoken with manufacturers about this and they stricly all say NOT to do it. The product is designed for exhaust, not intake. I generally listen to what the manufacturer has to say since if there is ever a problem and I didn't do it according to manufacturer installation instruction, it's my butt on the line. if I gamble or risk it and it fails, it's my fault always. If I did it right and how the manufacturer says to do it and it failes, it's on the manufacturer. The know more about their product than I do. If I find one that says it's OK, I'll renig on my statement, until then I simply won't try. 

That's not to say alot of guys don't do it here too, but I get to clean up their mistakes and alot of what I have learned about roofing I have learned by fixing other guys mistakes.


----------



## morrissey roofing (Nov 28, 2010)

maybe i didnt catch it, but i didnt hear any mention of gable vents, if you have gable vents and exhaust fans youd solve ventilation problem, or circle vents drilled through the wall part of the roof, where the soffit meets....


----------



## Acubis (Jan 10, 2011)

*Drip Edge venting*

For a non visible way of adding venting try drip edge venting, as long as there is an air channel directly under the decking it should work. Most of the time you require the installation of baffles from attic as well. 

www.researchroofing.com


----------



## Aaron (Sep 26, 2011)

*Question about the valley treatment in the picture above*

I looked at a leak two days ago and there was no "obvious" source for it. The valley looked like the one pictured in the first post of this thread.

The leak is right below the valley. The roof was installed by off-duty firemen. I told the homeowner all I could figure was that it was that particular valley method.

Anybody have problems with valleys the way it is pictured, or is that "acceptable"? We would first do a metal, or if the installation wouldn't work with a metal, weave the shingles.

Thoughts?

Aaron


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

probably the valley Ice and water shield, metal, shingles. And ice and water shield where it returns to the house under the valley there. All ways a bad spot right in that area.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Aaron said:


> I looked at a leak two days ago and there was no "obvious" source for it. The valley looked like the one pictured in the first post of this thread.
> 
> The leak is right below the valley. The roof was installed by off-duty firemen. I told the homeowner all I could figure was that it was that particular valley method.
> 
> ...


Only times I have seen problems with that valley method is when someone doesn't run the shingles far enough up the roof when doing the first side, or did not cut the top corner off the headlap.
However, the area at the bottom of the valley is a common trouble spot. Especially when the GC fits the soffit lining before the area has been roofed.


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

morrissey roofing said:


> maybe i didnt catch it, but i didnt hear any mention of gable vents, if you have gable vents and exhaust fans youd solve ventilation problem, or circle vents drilled through the wall part of the roof, where the soffit meets....


This may be the best option here since the homeowner wants the original look of exposed rafter on his bungalow home. I have re roofed many older homes in charlotte nc and understand their stance as a historic homeowner myself.

http://room2roof.com
http://charlotteroofingcontractor.net


----------



## Excellent Roofing (Dec 30, 2011)

*Venting Roof Edge with no Soffit*

We've used Smart Vent by DCI before with good success at the eaves and either Ridge Vent or Solar Fans for exhaust. The best Solar Fans we've used are made right here in the U.S.A. www.atticbreeze.net 
We also live in a high humidty area and have Attic Breeze remove the thermal regulators off our solar fans so they run all year round, removing heat in the summer and moisture in the winter months.

In some cases like the one above, when the pitch of the roof is very shallow, we've also used the gable vents as intake and positioned our solar fans in such a way to move as much air as possible through the attic. It's definitely not textbook, but it does seem to work in some cases.

Also if you run across a Georgian style house that house that is boxed at the eave, but no room for soffit vents, Lomanco SV-10, and Air Vent both haved Vented/Stater Drip-Edge products that work great. I prefer Lomanco SV-10, as it seems to be much easier to install. http://www.lomanco.com/ProductPAGES/Startervent.html


----------



## johnny (Jan 4, 2012)

Aaron the problem with that valley, look at the first cut shingle on the bottom. It should be ran underneath. Sometimes the first two should be run underneath. The shingles should also be dubbed. Ive got quite a bit of info on valleys at my blog http://jhurst.blogspot.com/2011/10/roof-valley-installation-procedures.html

Stop by and see me sometime


----------



## Tom- Opal (Jan 14, 2012)

Agree with Grumpy. We consistantly use the Air Vent Edge and haven't had a problem. Here is the link to the product details: http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intake-theedge.shtml. 


Customer's main concerns are usually 1. is it noticable from the street? and 2. Possible Ice Damning. There are serveral links and pdfs on the website to help show how the system looks and works. Once installed, we haven't had a complaint from anyone.


----------



## Doug K1 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Vents*

The OHagen Vent is usable as both an intake vent or exit vent. It also carries a Class A fire rating if you are in any type of fire zone. Do a search to find there web site and all the specs and uses will be there.


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

Doug K1 said:


> The OHagen Vent is usable as both an intake vent or exit vent. It also carries a Class A fire rating if you are in any type of fire zone. Do a search to find there web site and all the specs and uses will be there.


 Yeah but that thing is unsightly.....it looks like a piece of the hood my dad had on his 1976 ford van..lol


charlotte roofing company, charlotte nc roofers, roofing companies nc, roof contractors, roof repairs north carolina


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

Down here in Miami that big orange home improvement store (I'll twitch violently if I type their name) carries a white, 3 in. round, louvered vent. Looks like you could hole saw a 3 in. between each rafter. They just pop right in. They look good and are a quick, easy way to retro-fit roof ventilation intake .Of course if the big box is outta' stock...


----------



## ExpertStormRepair (Mar 22, 2011)

Check out the green monster... Gaf...

http://expertstormrepair.com
http://facebook.com/expertstormrepair
shingle roof Storm damage repair


----------



## Northern Roofer (Mar 21, 2012)

*intake solutions*

I would install edge vents a couple of feet from the eve edge(just above where the exterior wall intersects the roof plane) so you could maintain your open soffit look and still get adequate intake ventilation. This product is designed to be used either at the edge of the eve or up the roof in an open soffit situation and is much less noticable than unsightly can or metal venting. The other vent ideas proposed will most likely not acheive enough net free area to properly ventilate the area and if you have an abundance of ridge venting without balanced intake venting your ridge will start acting as an intake as well as a exaust and could bring the outside weather (rain, snow particulate moisture) in to the attic. Closing off the ridge vent and going to powered attic fans thru the gables would also be an idea that would work assuming the roof is not all cut up.


----------



## jmance (Mar 27, 2012)

Northern Roofer is right. Edge vents can be installed just up the slope of the roof by cutting out a 1" strip of decking, and it works justs like a ridge vent lower on the roof (except intake vs. exhaust). Works great on the roofs I've used it on.
________________________________________________
Dallas-Fort Worth Roofing


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

DCI smart vents. http://www.dciproducts.com/html/smartvent.htm


----------



## Merge (Oct 22, 2015)

it looks fine :-?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2017)

Ventilation-Maximum has a wide range of intake vents made of 24 gauge steel and several colors in stock to match your roof color. 

http://www.ventilation-maximum.com/English/pdf/special-air-intake-2016.pdf

www.saferoofing.ca


----------



## thecoolroof (Dec 27, 2016)

Thank you for the link. Was looking for something similar myself

_____
The Cool Roofing Company


----------

